# Sunn Preamp Pedal



## sylcfh (Apr 24, 2013)

tube is based on preamplifier of SUNN Model-T (1973)
beta is based on preamplifier SUNN beta bass (or beta lead)

CORRECT SOUND Custom - CORRECT SOUND Custom Shop


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 24, 2013)

fucking ace.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 24, 2013)

All my yes. Do want.


----------



## rug (Apr 24, 2013)

!!!!!!


----------



## Quitty (Apr 24, 2013)

How about tuning the guitar before making a demo video?..


----------



## petereanima (Apr 24, 2013)

Quitty said:


> How about tuning the guitar before making a demo video?..



understanding drone, you must.


----------



## Quitty (Apr 24, 2013)

petereanima said:


> understanding drone, you must.



Really?.. It's a 'thing'?
Oh jeez. I might just prefer djent...


----------



## sage (Apr 24, 2013)

That is a whole bunch of cool. Pair that with the power section of a silver face bassman and a 2x15 cab for total doomination.


----------



## Zulphur (Apr 24, 2013)

YES !!!!!!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 24, 2013)

OH MY FUCK YES

EDIT: Damn, these guys make some cool (if expensive) stuff. Check out the Mad Hatter.


----------



## NickSBTT (Apr 24, 2013)

NICE! Been waiting to find something like this! How the hell do the two outputs work? The explanation on the site is rather confusing. At work and can't watch the vid right now either :\


----------



## JLP2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

jesus fucking christ why is this thing a billion dollars


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2013)

Holy shit it sounds so good!

Might have to order one to accompany my Warmoth doom project..



NickSBTT said:


> NICE! Been waiting to find something like this! How the hell do the two outputs work? The explanation on the site is rather confusing. At work and can't watch the vid right now either :\



Yeah I'm a bit confused.

Here's what I think I understand:

It contains two preamps - named Tube and Beta. 

You can turn on each with the 2 footswitches on left and middle. If both are turned on, you decide which is first in the chain with the Reverse switch on the right.

Is that correct? I don't understand the configuration of the outputs though.

I have asked on the video how it was recorded. I wonder if it's through an amp - I hope not.

I am going to buy one haha

I've got it figured out. Tube output will always be just the tube preamp.

Hybrid output will be either:
Tube preamp if only that is turned on
Beta preamp if only that is turned on
Tube>Beta 
Beta>Tube if reverse is on

That's 4 like it says on there website. Make sense? I guess so..

I do wish it were a bit more simple, too many options of order, especially as each channel has it's own EQ


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 24, 2013)

needneedneedneed


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> I've got it figured out. Tube output will always be just the tube preamp.
> 
> Hybrid output will be either:
> Tube preamp if only that is turned on
> ...



Yep that's what it says on their website. Pretty damn cool actually


----------



## yingmin (Apr 24, 2013)

JLP2005 said:


> jesus fucking christ why is this thing a billion dollars



It's a complicated piece of equipment made by a small company. How much do you think something like this "should" cost?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2013)

yingmin said:


> It's a complicated piece of equipment made by a small company. How much do you think something like this "should" cost?



 I saw that comment before I saw the price and was expecting much, much higher. A pedal like the Darkglass which is a lot simpler is still $100 more than this.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2013)

yingmin said:


> It's a complicated piece of equipment made by a small company. How much do you think something like this "should" cost?



Yep, a 2 channel tube preamp. The price is not bad at all.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 24, 2013)

JLP2005 said:


> jesus fucking christ why is this thing a billion dollars



Because it's a quality piece of gear. I want this. $385 is not bad for what it sounds like!!


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 24, 2013)

Same price as the AMT SS-11a/b. 

All are cheaper than a rackmount preamp of similar quality.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 24, 2013)

Sweet. If I ever need a doom performance rig, that's definitely going on the list.


----------



## BillNephew (Apr 24, 2013)

That is one cool sounding preamp. 2 channel use in stereo? $385 for such a killer sounding doom pedal is one hell of a deal. You would then just need a tube power amp and a 2x15 or 2x15 and 4x12 for maximum domination.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 24, 2013)

BillNephew said:


> That is one cool sounding preamp. 2 channel use in stereo? $385 for such a killer sounding doom pedal is one hell of a deal. You would then just need a tube power amp and a 2x15 or 2x15 and 4x12 for maximum domination.



A former coworker of mine who was really into doom had a 4x15 cab made as a wedding present.


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats some badass shit but yeah i agree expensive!


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 25, 2013)

EVERYBODY WATCH THIS

ok,i guess i got your attention


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 25, 2013)

holy shit sticks


----------



## yingmin (Apr 25, 2013)

This is nitpicky, but I hate that the LED over the Bypass footswitch lights up when the pedal is active.


----------



## rug (Apr 25, 2013)

What are some good rack power amps for this guy? Been thinking about running a two amp set up with the Orange Thunderverb and I've already got a rack with a power supply and tuner. Being able to run a two amp rig without having to carry an extra amp is definitely appealing.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 25, 2013)

rug said:


> What are some good rack power amps for this guy?



Orange/Matamp KT88 slave Unit. 

( Tough, this one might a) be hard to find and b) not fitting your criteria "without having to carry an extra amp" - but it was my initial thought when I first saw the Sunn preamp pedal )


----------



## rug (Apr 26, 2013)

petereanima said:


> Orange/Matamp KT88 slave Unit.
> 
> ( Tough, this one might a) be hard to find and b) not fitting your criteria "without having to carry an extra amp" - but it was my initial thought when I first saw the Sunn preamp pedal )



Just realized that my bassist has a Mesa Big Block 750 sitting around not doing anything. Gonna test it out tonight with an Eau Claire Thunder to see how that works. If all goes well I might be able to order it in a few months! Already have another Emperor on the way.


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 27, 2013)

They make a Concert Lead pedal for $179!








!


----------



## Dezzmon (Sep 13, 2013)

Demo tube beta hybrid with bass - YouTube


----------



## rug (Sep 14, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## minorseventh (Sep 15, 2013)

ive been seeing stuff from these guys popping up here and there for awhile. i really want to order a preamp from them, but im still a little nervous about sending money to a small operation in Russia.


but maybe... if I happen to be drunk one night... and I happen to see one on Ebay...


----------



## carcass (Sep 15, 2013)

guys, it is possible to get this pedal if I live in Europe? I must have it!!!!


----------



## Pedantic (Sep 16, 2013)

Can I use this pedal with a guitar amp (in my case a laney aor) or do i need to have just a power amp for it to sound right.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Sep 16, 2013)

Pedantic said:


> Can I use this pedal with a guitar amp (in my case a laney aor) or do i need to have just a power amp for it to sound right.



AORs have a loop right? You could go guitar -> pedal -> return of the laney's fx loop. That way, you'd just be utilizing the power amp section of the aor. I have no doubt that that would sound killer


----------



## Pedantic (Sep 17, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> AORs have a loop right? You could go guitar -> pedal -> return of the laney's fx loop. That way, you'd just be utilizing the power amp section of the aor. I have no doubt that that would sound killer



The loop is unbuffered so some pedals sound wonky. Are there any mods I could do to fix it. And all I do is plug it in and the laney preamp will turn off? Thanks for the help.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 17, 2013)

Quitty said:


> Really?.. It's a 'thing'?
> Oh jeez. I might just prefer djent...



yeah, doom/drone is about as far from djent as you can get.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Sep 17, 2013)

So when do I buy this?!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 18, 2013)

I received mine yesterday - my god it's good!


----------



## Necris (Sep 18, 2013)

^ I need details. I'm more than set on amps and effects (I have a sunn alpha combo that I got super cheap a while back ) but these have interested me since they started floating around on ebay.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 18, 2013)

I will review it as soon as I can, very busy with orders at the moment though. But I jammed out on it for about an hour last night through an impulses Orange 412, Mesa 412, and Vox AC30 cab with great results. I need to adjust the pole piece on my 7 string though as on both clean and gain it was picking up the low string super loud.
I will say the estimated 4 week wait turned into around 16 due to parts delays. However I fully understand these things can happen with small companies, no problem.


----------



## Dezzmon (Oct 12, 2013)

carcass said:


> guys, it is possible to get this pedal if I live in Europe? I must have it!!!!



Yes, we ship our pedals to Europe.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 18, 2013)

Resurrecting this for a minute... anyone else have info/experience with this pedal and doing business with this company? Not much info online or youtubes.


----------



## rug (Dec 18, 2013)

There's a band from Milwaukee called Maidens, and their bassist posted just a couple days ago that he placed an order for one. I told him that he needed to do some videos as soon as he got it, I'll make sure to post it here!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a Carvin Legacy I that I would really like to put this thing in front of... DO WANT.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 19, 2013)

cGoEcYk said:


> Resurrecting this for a minute... anyone else have info/experience with this pedal and doing business with this company? Not much info online or youtubes.



I think EE's got one, could ask him.


----------



## Pedantic (Dec 19, 2013)

I ordered one a few weeks ago. I'll let everyone know how it is once i get it.


----------



## Dezzmon (Feb 7, 2014)

MT tube preamp is designed on the base of the section of preamp of guitar amplifier SUNN Model-T of 1973 on two ECC83 S (12ax7 EH) tubes. In fact it is a channel tube of our pedal tube beta hybrid in a separate box, but there is one difference. This preamp has got two regulators of gain. Normal and Bright ( as amplifier Sunn Model-T) It gives possibility to change brightness of the signal smoothly.

Our preamp has TRUE BYPASS operated by relay. It works so that when power supply disappears (ex: someone pulled out the cord by a foot by chance) the pedal switches into mode bypass and sound doesnt disappear.

Specification:


tube 2 X JJ ECC83 S (12AX7 EH)
gain N (normal)
gain Br. (bright)
bass
mid
treb
level
true bypass
U - 12 VAC 1000 mA (minimum)
power plug 5.5mm x 2,1mm
Dimension of the box: 144 mm x 120 mm x 58 mm ( on the level of knobs)

*Available for order.

Made only to order. Manufacturing period 4-10 weeks.*

CORRECT SOUND Custom - CORRECT SOUND Custom Shop


----------



## vilk (Feb 7, 2014)

So, if I had a solid state combo amp, and I have a tube preamp like the MT above, and I plug from the guitar into the tube preamp into the fx loop of the amp, will I be basically cutting the influence of the preamp that's built into the combo and then only using the power? Is it possible to sound good with a tube preamp without a solid state power amp, or will it just kill off the tubey-ness? I'm new to this section of the site if you couldn't tell


----------



## Necris (Feb 7, 2014)

If you go in to the effects loop of the amp I believe you will be bypassing the preamp in the amp and using the power section which is solid state; so in effect you will be working with a hybrid amp.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 7, 2014)

Any SS.org user reviews for this pedal yet?


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 7, 2014)

Dezzmon said:


> MT tube preamp is designed on the base of the section of preamp of guitar amplifier SUNN Model-T of 1973 on two ECC83 S (12ax7 EH) tubes. In fact it is a channel tube of our pedal tube beta hybrid in a separate box, but there is one difference. This preamp has got two regulators of gain. Normal and Bright ( as amplifier Sunn Model-T) It gives possibility to change brightness of the signal smoothly.
> 
> Our preamp has TRUE BYPASS operated by relay. It works so that when power supply disappears (ex: someone pulled out the cord by a foot by chance) the pedal switches into mode bypass and sound doesnt disappear.
> 
> ...







Wow. How long until a demo?


----------



## Dezzmon (Feb 7, 2014)

The demo will be in a week.


----------



## Dezzmon (Feb 7, 2014)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Any SS.org user reviews for this pedal yet?



Pedal was developed a week ago. 
Reviews are still ahead.


----------



## oakentower (Feb 7, 2014)

This thing looks AWESOME. Definitely on my radar!


----------



## abandonist (Feb 8, 2014)

Aww... only works with Euro voltages. 


edit: Wait, I see a few people have ordered them i the US. On the site it says they don't work with US voltages. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dezzmon (Feb 8, 2014)

You need 12VAC adapter to provide pedal functioning. Like this for example -->> ADU120150E1012: JAMECO RELIAPRO: Power Supplies & Wall Adapters


----------



## Dezzmon (Feb 14, 2014)

Gibson SG ---- MT tube preamp ---- return Ibanez Termion TN120 head + TN412A ---- MD421+SM57.


----------



## nickwillk (Feb 20, 2014)

I bought this pedal a while ago and got it in last week. Over the weekend I did some recordings and will post when they're done being edited. I drove it with the 4 x el84 power section and a 2 x kt88 on another recording.


----------



## Dezzmon (Feb 22, 2014)

It&#8217;s a hybrid pedal in a compact box size (187mm x 120mm x 38mm),with two channels: tube and "stone". The tube channel is based on Sunn&#8217;s Model-T (1973), with two 12ax7EH tubes. The "stone" section has the preamp of the Sunn Beta amplifier (bass or lead, depending on the customer's choice).

Unlike the first version of the pedal, the channels aren&#8217;t switched successively but in parallel, as in our Beta Bass preamp. The new preamp only has one output and a balanced XLR DI out, which has switches for pre/post master and ground lift. We also offer true bypass. 
Just like we did with model I of the Tube Beta Hybrid, we intend to produce two variants of the Beta channel: BASS or LEAD, depending on the customer's choice. Each channel has a classical set of regulators: gain, bass, mid, treble, level and master volume.

Demo with guitar
tube beta hybrid Mk II - YouTube

Demo with bass
tube beta hybrid Mk II with bass - YouTube


----------



## braaandooon (Feb 23, 2014)

Glad I found this thread, kind of thought it was funny that someone mentioned maybe taking a try on one of these pedals if they were drunk and seen some on ebay, because thats exactly how i ended up purchasing mine.

Luckily with it being tax season and in the market for new gear, i was really looking for somthing to improve upon a more useable clean channel to stack some of my pedals into, I run a peavey 6505+ into a 2x12 mesa cab, and usually use the rhythm channel to do some ambient stuff, along with some texturing ala russian circles.

Quite honestly the clean channel is average at best, but improved after getting rid of the ruby 6l6's and replacing them with sovtek 6l6's, instant added headroom....but no cigar

...Anyways ready to move on and start looking for somthing new, a sunn model t was somthing ive always wanted, but could quite honestly never get the bank together for one, recently seen a reissue sunn model t on ebay, but way to bookoo for me.

Ended up almost pulling the trigger on a sovtek mig 50 real cheap as an alternative, until i seen that correct sound mt tube preamp show up on ebay, I was quickly setup for letdown, as the auction stated that they were hand made and take 4-10 weeks, on top of that they ship from Russia, not sure if anyone here has ever dealt with russian post, but it's a giant train wreck, considering these units were just developed don't expect to see any user reviews for atleast a few months as shipping alone wil probably be a minimum of 6 weeks

....Now I'm sort of bummed and setting my sights back on the sovtek mig, take the night to think it over to get back to ebay and i see correct sound posted a grey mt tube preamp that was actually in stock, I decided to do some research on correct sound before I "send money off to a small russian company" ... they have a 100% feedback rating on ebay with there units being shipped all over the world, noticed some U.S customers received items that were "in stock" within a matter of weeks.

While learning about correct sound, i stumbled across there web page, which i find out to be pretty safe and secure, and the fact that they accept paypal leads me to believe they are legit, I ended up buying the grey MT tube preamp, at a price cheaper than the ebay posting, and will be powering it with a netgear modem ac i have laying around, so if your in the U.S. and on the fence about ordering one, due to its powering requirements, its not hard to find a power source, and correct sound provides the proper specs for the ac that the pedals utilize.

...And to finish with my first post here on ss.org, Gonna be putting this preamp into my 6505+ effects loop, thats using a boss ns-2 in 4cm, using a blackarts toneworks lstr, and a fulltone ocd for some dirt and drive, and a malekko 616 dark i just grabbed and like it alot, although its lacking trails, and boss rv 3 that has been on my board forever now, for delay and reverb.

Pushing all of this is my old esp ltd mh400nt, with emg 85 and 81, very underated guitar by the way, will never part with it, modded it some, killswitch and locking tuners, but i've gone through quite a few axe's, and nothing plays like it... anyways getting off track here but will definatly be back with my thoughts on the MT tube preamp, and along with some thoughts on hopefully how it will sound through a kt88 or 6550 power section, my guess is through my 6505+ it will sound alot like the sunn model t reissue, that uses a 6l6 power section, instead of the 6550 like the originals...


----------

